# Brute oil



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I was wondering what is the best oil to run in my brute? I'm running Royal Purple 40w now and it seems very good. I know it costs A LOT, but I think it's the best I can get. (The best part is my dad gets as much as I want free from work)


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Do a search here for oil comparisons. most people use Kawi oil but royal purple is up there. someone drop the post in here if you find it. We all put in our votes. I run Valvoline and am thinking of adding Z-max. Used to run Mobil 1. Blew that engine up...Apparently synthetics don't like water...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been running mobile 1 15w50 in my built motor


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

it was kinda hard to find...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1167


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

if u get it free use it .. i used it for awile ...the only bad thing about it is it dont get milked if u get water in motor..well i couldnt see the water in mine


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i run royal purple i can tell a difference .. thats some good shiz .. but its higher that a giraffe's azz


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Purple in mine as well.... and about the above comment on water, I've noticed that as well when I had a leaky rear seal at Mud Creek. Immediately went back to truck and installed new seal/changed oil...when oil came out there was no sign of it ever having water in it :thinking:


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Someone told me not to use royal purple because it has something in it that actually cleans your motor and they have seem it blow motors up. What do ya'll say about that???


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Friend of ran royal purple in his, his crank bearing went out after 300 miles but idk if that has anything to do with it, but it seems with any oil someone will swear by it and another Guy will swear against it, lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I used RP no problems..

Flynt recommended RP or Mobile1 or Amsoil when I got my motor back from him.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I used RP no problems..
> 
> Flynt recommended RP or Mobile1 or Amsoil when I got my motor back from him.


I think those to me are the best three from what I read, I really mobile 1 but it ain't cheap lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I run maxxima senthetic race oil


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mobil1 oil is good but the mobil 1 v-twin oil is their best. it's a 20-50 oil but it scored #2 overall. (behind amsoil overall)


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> mobil1 oil is good but the mobil 1 v-twin oil is their best. it's a 20-50 oil but it scored #2 overall. (behind amsoil overall)



Yeah that's what I run, cost me almost $40 a oil change, but well worth it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i use it also.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Used to run Mobil 1. Blew that engine up...Apparently synthetics don't like water...


I think your engine didn't like the water, not the sythetics or Mobil 1.


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Pennzoil 10w40 changed after heavy ride. no need to spend the extra dough on the high dollar stuff for as much as we change it out.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I change mine twice a month. anywhere from 500 to 1000 miles a month.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Well dang seems the water in the engine was the problem after all. You should have seen the look on the face of the guys at the auto store when I poured back my recycled (Water) oil. Looked like Thanksgiving gravy.... said old oil here never mentioned a color code..:bigok:


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

i like the royal purple. U can tell when its starting to break down because the oil will change from purple to brown


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> mobil1 oil is good but the mobil 1 v-twin oil is their best. it's a 20-50 oil but it scored #2 overall. (behind amsoil overall)


Your talking about that mobil 1 motorcycle oil right? I've heard good things about it!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

jyarber said:


> Your talking about that mobil 1 motorcycle oil right? I've heard good things about it!!


Yep that's it


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

So is this oil just regular motor oil? Or a ATV only oil?

Like can I buy Mobil 1 10-30 motor oil and Mobil 1 M1-110 oil filter and be fine?

Or dose it have to be the Mobil 1 V-Twin 20-50 oil?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> So is this oil just regular motor oil? Or a ATV only oil?
> 
> Like can I buy Mobil 1 10-30 motor oil and Mobil 1 M1-110 oil filter and be fine?
> 
> Or dose it have to be the Mobil 1 V-Twin 20-50 oil?


You should get the V-twin oil because of the shared sump.(Transmission) but many just use the Mobile 1.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

No Plugs said:


> Pennzoil 10w40 changed after heavy ride. no need to spend the extra dough on the high dollar stuff for as much as we change it out.


That is my theory. I ran mobile1 for years but now I run a decent oil and change it after every mud ride. Also change my diff oil every ride. keeps the water and trash out and does not have time to break down and loose lubricity.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

How many miles or hours between oil changes using mobil 1 v-twin 20-50 oil?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

xtreme02gt said:


> How many miles or hours between oil changes using mobil 1 v-twin 20-50 oil?


Depends on usage. Some change before 200 miles, others go 800+ I use the Kawie oil and go between 4 and 600 miles between changes...but I don't do much mud'n.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

Im a diehard Amsoil guy and could tell you may reason for being so but Im going to leave it at that but I am going to tell you guys that have front diff problems to run the 10-40 Amsoil motorcycle oil in your front diffs! I was extremely hard on my front diff and never had any trouble with it and I always ran Amsoil in it. Give it a try, $10.50 is alot cheaper that 500-700 for a used front diff.! And just to note, the front diff calls for 10-40 anyway.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

So Mobil 1 20-50 V-Twim oil is not to thick? Everyone else is saying 10-30 or 10-40, 20-50 seen a bit much for the cold weather.


----------



## David_L6 (Oct 21, 2010)

Klotz Motorcycle TechniPlate 10W/40.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Which Royal purple so ya'll use? The regular stuff or the Max Cycle for atvs and sleds?

I would like to switch from the silkolene which is a fortune and want to go to RP.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

How many quarts dose it take? First oil change for me, and I don't have the manuals.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

manual says 2.2 quarts with filter removed (2.1 filter not removed) but make sure to check the level on the dipstick.


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

ive been running Castrol Syntec 10w-40 in mine but thats because i had abunch of it already. i change my oil after about every 2 rides. im probably gunna go with mobil 1 on my next oil change


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I run Shell Rotella in all my engines. Brute, Banshee, Yz250F, Duramax.....and lawnmower haha. It seems to hold up really well, I use to use Delo in my truck and read some reviews about how much better rotella was. Rotella is also nice because walmart sells it in 2.5 gallon (10quarts) jugs and its around $25. 10 quarts could last quite a few oil changes....and its the exact amount my duramax calls for.


----------



## roadiestar (Dec 10, 2009)

Rottela 15w40


----------

